# SOLF - Solarfun Power Holdings Co listed on NASDAQ



## shulink (3 February 2011)

solf is one of my favorite stock,have been swing traded this stock for many times.
from the technical indicators,
it is good stock to watch for next couple weeks.
SOLF bounced back from a recent support.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for SOLF.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for SOLF.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for SOLF.
SOLF formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
SOLF formed a bullish Price & Simple Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for SOLF.
SOLF formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal


----------



## sammy84 (3 February 2011)

shulink said:


> solf is one of my favorite stock,have been swing traded this stock for many times.
> from the technical indicators,
> it is good stock to watch for next couple weeks.
> SOLF bounced back from a recent support.
> ...




Is anything not bullish?


----------

